# Bluetooth Lags and/or is very choppy



## AceFerre (Sep 27, 2019)

I have a 2014 Cruze LT RS and I'm experiencing some issues with my Bluetooth. When I connect my phone it has a really horrible delay. As of recent its just very choppy and unbearable to listen to any songs. please help if anyone else has had this issue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Knowing what kind of phone and operating system etc, will help someone help you.
Bluetooth Issues
Having issues with Bluetooth (hands-free calling)


----------

